# Mithilfe gesucht: Update-Offensive bei KDE-ebuilds

## Mr. Anderson

Hier habe ich eine Liste an KDE-Paketen aus dem Portage Tree, die aktualisiert werden können. Die Arbeit ist aber auf Dauer ziemlich langweilig und recht viel für einen Einzelnen. Ich hoffe, es gibt hier ein paar Freiwillige, die etwas Erfahrung mit ebuilds haben und jeweils ein oder zwei Updates übernehmen. (Ich habe heute schon den ganzen Tag solche Dinge erledigt.)

Konkret geht es darum herauszufinden, was nötig ist, um das ebuild zu aktualisieren. Außerdem sollte nicht nur die Funktion des ebuilds, sondern auch des Programms selbst, getestet werden. Bei manchen ebuilds sind noch Besonderheiten zu beachten (habe ich dazugeschrieben). Wenn alles passt, braucht es nur noch einen "version bump request" im Bugtracker auf https://bugs.gentoo.org/.

Wenn jemand so nett war, sich um ein Paket zu kümmern, bitte ich darum, hier zu schreiben, welches es war, im Idealfall mit Link zum Eintrag im Bugtracker.

done:

```
kde-misc/fancytasks #348451

kde-misc/kcometen4 #348452

kde-misc/kdocker #348362

kde-misc/kio-locate #348289

kde-misc/kookie #348353

kde-misc/kosd #348141

kde-misc/krunner-kopete-contacts #348449

kde-misc/kshutdown #348357

kde-misc/ktrafficanalyzer #348297

kde-misc/plasma-applet-daisy #348442

kde-misc/plasma-widget-message-indicator #348450

kde-misc/qtrans #348310

kde-misc/tellico #348221, no fix for #329069
```

cannot:

```
kde-misc/kcm_tablet #348524

(kde-misc/plasmaboard) # update will not be useful anymore when kde-meta-4.5 hits stable tree, upstream is incompatible with KDE SC 4.4
```

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So, das war es im Wesentlichen. Im Portage Tree ist davon noch nichts angekommen. Wenn sich jemand mit KDE-ebuilds auskennt, kann er sich vllt. Bug #348524 ansehen. Mir fehlt das nötige Wissen, um die neue Version ans Laufen zu bekommen.

----------

## LinuxTom

Interessieren würde mich es, doch ich könnte erst Mitte Januar evtl. ein wenig mithelfen. Vorher leider nur Zeit für das Dringendste bzw. für unnötige Unwichtigkeiten.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Jetzt ist es ja erstmal im Wesentlichen rum. Aber Updates kommen immer wieder.  :Smile: 

----------

